# reef tank light



## fantfdr13 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Guys, maybe you understand more about reef tanks and corals keeping to help a newbie, like me. I will purchase the pipe corals and purple corals. Do they need special light? I have a typical T5 fixture. What lamps to install there in it? How many watts?

thanks


----------



## fantfdr13 (Dec 9, 2015)

Guys, what is better to take these 13W or maybe 21W bulbs? I have at home two 13W lamps. I thought to buy 2 additional lamps, but not sure about the required watts. Do the corals need bright light?

thanks


----------



## fantfdr13 (Dec 9, 2015)

I do not know how to paste the link to show you what type of lamp I have now

Oh, here it is https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/...ballasts/1854545_flft513w841_fulham-lighting/
Please, say can I mount it for T5panel?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry I can't help. I don't think any of the regulars here keep marine. Have you tried asking over at www.tropicalfishforums.co.uk/?


----------

